
KDE Is Adding Matrix to Its IM Framework - metaphysics
https://dot.kde.org/2019/02/20/kde-adding-matrix-its-im-framework
======
kfwhp
They are not merely adding Matrix support to their IM framework, they are also
running their own instance.

They also operate a Jabber server:
[https://kdetalk.net/](https://kdetalk.net/)

